# I Passed



## msboyce (May 19, 2009)

I passed the exam...what a great feeling....

Mary R. Boyce, CPC
Locust Grove New Business Development Officer 2009


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (May 19, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is a wonderful feeling...be proud!


----------



## rthames052006 (May 19, 2009)

msboyce said:


> I passed the exam...what a great feeling....
> 
> Mary R. Boyce, CPC
> Locust Grove New Business Development Officer 2009



I remember the feeling when I passed my CPC a few years ago... Now I'm waiting on results for the CEMC....

Congrats to you....


----------



## em2177 (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------

